# Saturday Kids Day



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Saturday Was kids Day at Negaunee Rod and Gun Club put on by U.P. Whitetails Marquette County----They got to shoot guns ,bows ,mussels loaders, bee guns etc--then the trappers, and I put on seminar's on calling and trapping-They also had a compass class--Only 90 kids and Parents showed up. In the pass we had up to 225 But they had fun--------I gave 4 hand calls for Prize's and told the kids if they won one to start practice at 5:30am in their Parents bedroom LOL>LOL---They won Guns, Bows, compass's and lots of other prizes --We started at 9am and wasn't finished till 5pm---Had a Nice lunch at noon. Hotdogs ,chips, Mac & cheese Pop etc---------------------couple pic's*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great day had by all, some designer hats on display I see. Thanks for sharing Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like fun great to see all the young smiling faces in the Outdoors thanks for sharing and spend time with the next generation of sportsman and sportswomen


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see the youngsters in the land of Yoopers. A hearty "Thank You" to the parents for being involved.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s so nice to see that some parents are still letting their kids get involved in hunting and shooting. Thanks for being part of it Skip.


----------

